
Civ 6 patch brings loads of interface and AI tweaks - doener
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/11/18/civ-6-patch-rename-cities/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rockpapershotgun%2Fsteam+%28Rock%2C+Paper%2C+Shotgun%3A+Steam+RSS%29
======
jamesmp98
Can't wait till I can buy the game.

